# A Few Visitors



## Talisker (Jun 21, 2012)

Goldfinch, we get 10-12 0f these a morning for a feed










Yellowhammer
pair of these visit quite frequently









Pair of Bullfinches in for a wee feed

We have been getting 5-6 siskins in too but cant get pics of the little buggers

Anyway..hope you like


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

Great photos, I have been getting a small group of goldfiches (5) visit but the number has dropped to two over the last week. Its hard to get a photo of some of the birds visiting because they are so fast coming in for a feed before they are off again.


----------



## Talisker (Jun 21, 2012)

ladyboid said:


> Great photos, I have been getting a small group of goldfiches (5) visit but the number has dropped to two over the last week. Its hard to get a photo of some of the birds visiting because they are so fast coming in for a feed before they are off again.


Thank You

Not seen as many goldies as usual, maybe they are nesting, saw a fat one in garden yesterday, dont know if it was ready to lay , they seem to hit and run, the feeders have been taken over with Siskins lately about 12 of em male and females going through 1 feeder a day of sunflower hearts.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

These are just a few of my visitors


----------



## Talisker (Jun 21, 2012)

Love the colours on goldfinches

Is second one a wood pigeon ??

heres a couple more...the wee fat finch ...



The Siskins, male and female



and if your feeding birds your gonna have a few of these


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

That finch is a quite round  It has cubby cheeks like Orvil the duck!


----------

